# logixpro II



## bassimm (8 مايو 2008)

الاخوة الافاضل ......السلام عليكم
انا بحاجة ماسة الى برنامج ال(logixpro II)الخاص بشركة (Allen-Bradley)راجيا مساعدتي جزاكم الله الف خير

باسم


----------



## ميدو الغريب (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يااخى 
ان شاء الله سوف اوافيك البرنامج ولذلك راسلنى لكى اعطيك لك


----------



## سعود الحربي (11 مارس 2009)

تجده هنا تحياتي لك

http://www.sayedsaad.com/montada/showthread.php?p=56895

لاتنسى والدي من الدعاء


----------

